# ThrottleStop and the disable and lock turbo limit option



## RevHardP (Apr 16, 2020)

Well I have an ASUS scar 3 laptop with i7 9750h and rtx 2070 and success undervolted (  core -100, cache -60 ) 
but when test the system using TS Bench, my CPU @ 81c reach 3500mhz and the reason TPL1 ( 60.2 before throttling and 45 at throttling ) , read this forum and alot of user recommend to install revDrv and copy it in folder, and test again using TS and magic is shown 4000mhz @ 87c 
after doing that after restart my laptop or turn it off, my pc bsod 2 time ( first reason : rwdrv.sys, the second : ntoskrnl.exe ) doing that 10 time same thing bsod and same reason

uncheck the box of disable and lock turbo limit make my pc restart normal without bsod

if anyone know how to solve it please help D


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2020)

Hopefully you downloaded the RwDrv.sys file from this Mega download.








						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




To troubleshoot this problem, try resetting your voltage back to their default values.  If this works, ThrottleStop 8.74 has a feature that resets the voltages to default values automatically.







Did you add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence using the Task Scheduler and did you follow this guide?





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




I did not write the RwDrv.sys driver and I did not write the code that disables this power limit.  Not sure why this works for most users but not on your computer.  You will not be able to use this feature if it results in BSOD.  What antivirus program are you using?  Can you think of any other monitoring software or laptop specific software running on your computer that might be interfering with the RwDrv.sys driver?


----------



## RevHardP (Apr 16, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Hopefully you downloaded the RwDrv.sys file from this Mega download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes download the file from mega site, for the voltage rest just try it out same result bsod, for antivirus using windows security and this not my first time using throttleStop so know everything about this application like how to set as startup and how overclock, undervolt and setup all other option, but my big problem is the throttle power limit somehow blame ASUS for that  

for my app upload it from attach file hope some this app explain the problem


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2020)

Maybe Armoury Crate Service is causing a problem.  Not sure.  In the Task Manager under the Details tab, does it show anything XTU related?

Can you resume from sleep without any problems with ThrottleStop running in the background with the Disable and Lock option checked?

Did you follow the ThrottleStop Task Scheduler Guide exactly?  I know you are very familiar with ThrottleStop but there is something slightly different on your computer compared to what other people are doing.  My computer starts up OK with the Disable option checked.  There are thousands of downloads every day and this is the first time I have heard about this specific problem. 

When you start ThrottleStop with Windows using the Task Scheduler and the Disable and Lock option is not checked, does Windows and ThrottleStop start up OK. 

After that, can you check the Disable and Lock option without seeing a BSOD?  If this works then maybe you need a time delay before this option is enabled.  Just trying to find some way to work around this issue for you.

Edit - What version of ThrottleStop are you using?  Make sure that you downloaded it from TechPowerUp.








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## RevHardP (Apr 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Maybe Armoury Crate Service is causing a problem.  Not sure.  In the Task Manager under the Details tab, does it show anything XTU related?
> 
> Can you resume from sleep without any problems with ThrottleStop running in the background with the Disable and Lock option checked?
> 
> ...



off course the problem was armoury crate, when set the delay 30 sec the problem gone, beacuse the overwrite on scenario profile when log in , the only option didnt change was what u told me to create delay in task scheduler so thank you for that 

hope anyone have xtu in their application like armoury crate or anyother brand this post help them.


----------



## velaxi1 (May 2, 2020)

RevHardP said:


> off course the problem was armoury crate, when set the delay 30 sec the problem gone, beacuse the overwrite on scenario profile when log in , the only option didnt change was what u told me to create delay in task scheduler so thank you for that
> 
> hope anyone have xtu in their application like armoury crate or anyother brand this post help them.


Did you create delay task for Throttlestop or armoury crate?


----------



## RevHardP (May 2, 2020)

velaxi1 said:


> Did you create delay task for Throttlestop or armoury crate?


for throttle stop ( in task scheduler )


----------

